# Eloquence Classical



## Jordan (Sep 19, 2012)

Has anyone purchased anything from this label? I have received one CD from them of Mozart's Symphonies 40/41 and it is absolutely excellent and the sound quality is amazing. I was reading inside of the booklet that they have/are releasing lots of classical stuff. Does anyone know where to check out their catalog?


----------



## Ukko (Jun 4, 2010)

I think there are two flavors of Eloquence, one based in Europe, one in Australia. Both do reissues licensed from the major labels.

Then again it's late, I'm tired, and could be blowing smoke.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

I have quite a few, my personal favourite being Saint-Saëns' third symphony and a few other orchestral pieces by him and Chabrier played by L'Orchestre de la Suisse Romande conducted by Ernest Ansermet.


----------



## quack (Oct 13, 2011)

A good place to find lists of releases is prestoclassical http://www.prestoclassical.co.uk/l/Australian+Eloquence


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

I have Horst Stein's recordings of Bruckner's 2nd and 6th symphonies and very fine they are, too. I think mine are of Aussie origin.


----------



## StlukesguildOhio (Dec 25, 2006)

I've only just begun picking up a number of Eloquence recordings recently... although I already have an odd one here or there (I know of one Bach cantatas release that I purchased a couple of years back). Recently I picked up a slew of the Ernest Ansermet recordings of French music: Ravel, Debussy, Lalo, Chabrier, Honegger... and I'm looking at his Rimsky-Korsakov discs. I quite like what I have heard so far of both Debussy and Ravel.


----------



## Sid James (Feb 7, 2009)

I like this label, a great venture, esp. in bringing to light many recordings that have never been on cd, or laying in the vaults for ages.

Here is a website that has the whole catalogue and you can download cd liner notes in PDF form -
http://www.buywell.com/cgi-bin/buywellic2/eloqoverview.html

Generally, I frequently listen to them and post my thoughts on the 'current listening' thread on this forum. There are so many good cd's and great 2 cd sets on this label, its a boon to classical music fans of many kinds.


----------



## SimonNZ (Jul 12, 2012)

For a long while Eloquence was doing worthy but rather standard reissues, but in the last few years they've moved their focus a little to more "unjustly neglected" albums and artists, and to comprehensive surveys of specific artists, with the result that they're now a label to watch closely.

They've done some great work with reissuing L'Oiseau-Lyre albums recently, including milestone masterpiece box sets like "Le Chansonnier Cordiforme" and "Musicke Of Sundrie Kindes".

For my personal taste I'd like it if they added some old Archiv's, which fall under the DG/Decca/Philips Universal umbrella they're selecting from.


----------



## SimonNZ (Jul 12, 2012)

Jordan said:


> Has anyone purchased anything from this label? I have received one CD from them of Mozart's Symphonies 40/41 and it is absolutely excellent and the sound quality is amazing. I was reading inside of the booklet that they have/are releasing lots of classical stuff. Does anyone know where to check out their catalog?


Was the cd you got the Karl Bohm recording?









Because they've got a couple of others from the Bohm cycle:


----------

